# Summerhouse Insulation advice



## AmateurHour (6 May 2022)

Looking for any advice on insulating our summerhouse. It’s 10x6ft 21mm loglap and I’ve got leftover Eko roll loft insulation that I’m planning on packing between the battens then panelling over with plywood or Osb. After seeing a lot of talk about damp membranes I’m confused about how to go about it?

I think it should go external wall>insulation>membrane>panelling however as it’s just a single layer external wall I’ve seen conflicting advice about putting a membrane up between the external wall and insulation? 

Also in regards the roof, am I correct in thinking if im using the wool I should leave a 50mm gap between it and the ceiling board? 

I know this is never going to be perfect just looking to make it a room that’s usable year round. All advice welcome 



t


----------



## baldkev (6 May 2022)

Is the glass double glazed? A dehumidifier might be a better option


----------



## Molynoox (9 May 2022)

That is the correct layering sequence for the membrane.
Regards to 50mm gap, you are taking about doing a vented cold roof, and yes that is also best practice if you don't have the option of a warm roof.
However, this 50mm gap is only useful if you vent it front and back so the air can circulate and prevent moisture build up. If not vented, then you are better off reducing that air gap to zero because next to the cold roof surface is where condensation would be most likely to occur.
Martin


----------

